# Suggestions on what type of Power Steering kit for Ford 4000 with 730 Loader



## Mattinglyfarms (Oct 6, 2013)

Hello,
I'm looking to add Power Steering to my Ford 4000 with a front shaft driven 730 Loader. Any suggestions on what type/brand PS kit is offered that will fit with this loader. It appears most kits state "NOT" for use with Front End Loaders. I'm assuming this is due to the loader frame clearance. The only kit I have found is from Jackson Power Steering, are there ANY other options for a dependable cost worthy unit. I love the tractor and the 730 loader, but it gets a bit difficult to steer with a bucket load. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## herdsman (Jun 7, 2012)

Here's a few quick links, not sure if you had found these already or not. i didnt' seen any restriction on loaders..


http://www.thetractordoc.com/shop/power-steering-conversion-kit-ford-4000-series/

http://www.powersteeringkit.com/index.html

http://www.griggslawnandtractor.com/servlet/the-1803/New-Ford-Power-Steering/Detail

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ford-4000-Power-Steering-Conversion-Kit-3-cylinder-Models-Aftermarket-NEW-/271113571576?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f1fa0ccf8

http://www.tractorpartsexpress.com/page191.html


----------



## DonCam (Dec 11, 2013)

Mattinglyfarms said:


> Hello,
> I'm looking to add Power Steering to my Ford 4000 with a front shaft driven 730 Loader. Any suggestions on what type/brand PS kit is offered that will fit with this loader. It appears most kits state "NOT" for use with Front End Loaders. I'm assuming this is due to the loader frame clearance. The only kit I have found is from Jackson Power Steering, are there ANY other options for a dependable cost worthy unit. I love the tractor and the 730 loader, but it gets a bit difficult to steer with a bucket load. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks!


I would stay away from Jackson, he seems to be suffering from quality control issues and is in denial of the issues. Will be more than happy to send you pictures of what you will get from him, or at least the junk he sent to me. I sent my kit back to him and still had to pay return shipping.


----------



## Tractor_Dude (Jan 2, 2014)

I have a Jackson Power Steering unit and found it to be very well made, easy to install, and it makes steering a breeze. I also was able to get instant answers with questions from Roland. He is very knowledgeable and extremely helpful. I wouldn't hesitate to use Jackson Power Steering. .


----------

